# توضيح على بطء المنتدى و السيرفر



## My Rock (3 أبريل 2006)

*توضيح على بطء المنتدى و السيرفر*

سلام و نعمة رب المجد معكم يا احبة
انتهز الفرصة لارحب بكل الاعضاء اللامعين الجدد معانا مصلين ان يكونوا سبب بركة لاخرين في المنتدى و يكون الموقع ايضا سبب بركة ليهم

اتمنى لو كنت استطيع ان اخفيه, لكن من الغير المخفي ان المنتدى في اليومين الاخرين كان بطئ جدا و هذا لاسباب حابب اشرحها:​
السيرفر الخاص بالموقع نعمل له باك اب back up يومي و هو بحدود الساعة 12 ظهرا, لكن الاخ الحبيب محبة اقترح تغيير وقت الباك اب الى الليل عندما يكون اغلب الاعضاء غير متواجدين, و الفكرة طبعا قيد الدراسة و التطبيق, و حاب اشير ان الباك اب للسيرفر ليس للموقع و انما للسيرفر و ملفاته​
عمل باك اب لقاعدة بيانات الموقع بين الحينة و الاخرى, و نظرا للعدد الكبير للمواضيع, احيننا اضطر لاخذ الباك اب يوميا حوالي الساعة 12 ليلا​
في الفترة الاخيرة كنا نحدث قاعدة البانات دون اغلاق المنتدى, وكانت العملية صعبة و استغرقت وقت اطول, لكن الشئ المحفز كان عدم غلق المنتدى خلال فترة التحديث​
تحديث الموقع بعد نزول النسخة الاخيرة من ال VB اي المنتدى الي نستعمله​
قمت بأضافة بعض الاشياء للموقع و التي سيتم شرحها في موضوع مستقل لاحقا​
العدد الكبير من الزوار الذي يزور الموقع, حيث بلغ عدد الزيارات للموقع خلال الشهر الثالث (مارس) *1990223 *زيارة, اي بحدود المليونين, ربنا يزيد و يبارك​
الشئ الاخير و المهم, ان الموقع بيتعرض ل Dos Attack الي يعرض السيرفر الي مجهود كبير و يؤدي الي بطئ الموقع, لذلك حاب اجلب انتباه الاحبة الى:​
رفع صلاة يومية لاجل الموقع, حتى ما الرب يعمل و يتدخل و ويفرض مشيئته الصالحة, فلا تبخلوا على موقع الكنيسة ولو حتى بفتات صلاتكم

و انا بحسب مشيئة الرب شغال في ايجاد حل لكل هذه المشاكل بأقرب فرصة
مصلي ان يكون الموقع بأدارته و مشرفيه و اعضائه المباركيين و اعضائه الاخرين سبب بركة لينا كأسرة صغيرة و للاخرين بصورة عامة و ككل

سلام و نعمة​


----------



## ++menooo++ (3 أبريل 2006)

*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك روكو يخليك للمنتدى اكيد الكل مقدر انت بتتعب قد ايه علشان المنتدى ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك و يساعدك فى امورك و يكون المنتدى افضل المنتديات على الاطلاق*


----------



## blackguitar (3 أبريل 2006)

*ربنا يبارك تعبك حبيبى روك ويساعدك دايما يارب ويقويك*
*ويقف مع منتدانا الجميل ده عشان يفضل دايما كده منور *


----------



## catia (4 أبريل 2006)

*ربنا معاك يا روك .... والبطئ مش مشكله :16_14_24:المهم انه بيفتح*


----------



## Yes_Or_No (4 أبريل 2006)

*ربنا يستر و ياريت كلنا نفكر في افكار للحمايه يارب نقدررررررررررررررررر*


----------



## pola (4 أبريل 2006)

ربنا معاك يا روك
و ان شاء اللة  تحل المشاكل دية على خير


----------



## hima85222 (4 أبريل 2006)

كلمة واحدة كان البابا كيرلس بيقولها

(ربنا موجود)

ربنا معاك


----------



## Michael (4 أبريل 2006)

كل الاشياء تعمل معا للخير للذى يحب الرب

ربنا معاك روك ويساعدك

لو فى اى حاجة اقدر او نقدر نعملها معا فقط اخبرنا

سلام ونعمة


----------



## +Dream+ (4 أبريل 2006)

*ربنا معاك يا روك و يقويك *
*و يبارك فى تعب محبتك عشان المنتدى و يكون عدد الاعضاء و الزوار اكتر واكتر*


----------



## ميرنا (4 أبريل 2006)

*روك ربنا يساعدك ويكون معاك فى كل وقت  وينجح عمل يديك *


----------



## †gomana† (4 أبريل 2006)

*ربنا معاك ياروك ويساعدك على اى حاجة انت محتتاجها*
*++ لانه ينجيك من فخ الصياد ومن الوبا الخطر بخوافيه يظللك وتحت اجنحته تحتمى ++*


----------



## My Rock (4 أبريل 2006)

*شكرا ليكم يا احبة من اجل التفهم و الدعم, لولاكم مش عارف كنت اعمل ايه, سلام و نعمة*


----------



## انسانٌ غلبان (4 أبريل 2006)

:new5: 





			
				My Rock قال:
			
		

> *شكرا ليكم يا احبة من اجل التفهم و الدعم, لولاكم مش عارف كنت اعمل ايه, سلام و نعمة*


*خادم الرب / My Rock*
*أشكرك على الاهتمام بالتوضيح لقد كنت أظن انه  قد تم طردى من المنتدى او تم تحجيم عضويتى  حيث كنت اجد مشكلة كبيرة فى الارسال و كانت تصلنى دائما رسالة*
*   an error has happened during  seding your message *
*error name : zero sized reply*
*و الرب يبارك جهودك المثمرة فى هذا المنتدى:new5: *


----------



## My Rock (4 أبريل 2006)

انسانٌ غلبان قال:
			
		

> :new5:
> *خادم الرب / My Rock*
> *أشكرك على الاهتمام بالتوضيح لقد كنت أظن انه قد تم طردى من المنتدى او تم تحجيم عضويتى حيث كنت اجد مشكلة كبيرة فى الارسال و كانت تصلنى دائما رسالة*
> *an error has happened during seding your message *
> ...


 
اخي الحبيب, صدقني لك من المعزة عندي ان ارضى بطرد نفسي ولا اجرؤ على المساس بعضويتك ولا بشعرة في المنتدى, فأرجوك المرة القادمة ان كانت معك اي مشكلة ان ترسل لي رسالة خاصة و سأفعل ما بوسعي للمساعدة

شكرا ليك من اجل دعمك و تواجدك معانا اخي الحبيب

سلام و نعمة


----------



## NEW_MAN (5 أبريل 2006)

احنا فعلا شاكرين لكم اهتمامكم بالرد والتوضيح ...

ربنا يبارك كل من يخدم في حقل الكرازة  على الانترنت ..


----------



## redo (23 أبريل 2006)

أزيكوا ياجماعه انا عضو جديد ومعرفش اى حد هنا لو مفيش عندكم مانع تتعرفوا عليا انا ايميلى 
وانا بدخل كل يوم من الساعه9 مساء
اوك وانا احب انى اتعرف عليكم كلكم
اوك سلام


----------



## My Rock (24 أبريل 2006)

*ريدو*
*الرجاء عدم وضع ايميلك في المواضيع العامة و عدم الدعوة للتعرف بالمواضيع العامة ايضا*


----------



## merola (21 فبراير 2007)

شكرا على تعب محبتك


----------



## candy shop (3 مارس 2007)

مش مهم البطء المهم التواصل وربنا يبارك خدمتك وحياتك:yaka:


----------



## ReMoNvc (29 مارس 2007)

ربنا يوفقك ويباركك لأجل خدمتك الجميلة وعلى فكرة فعلا منتدى رائع


----------



## bishoe (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: توضيح على بطء المنتدى و السيرفر*

شكرا        على التنبيه


----------



## candy shop (3 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: توضيح على بطء المنتدى و السيرفر*

ربنا معاك ويبارك تعب محبتك ويفضل المنتدى موجود  د ايما ويلمع اكتر واكتر ربنا يباركك ويبارك خدمتك


----------



## losivertheprince (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: توضيح على بطء المنتدى و السيرفر*

*سلام المسيح :
كلمة الله اقوي من يد الشيطان*​


----------

